# Will this fish survive?



## Arowana (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a rbp that was attacked by its tankmate also rbp. Still alive but just floating around. Do you guys thinks it will survive. Anyone with similar experience. Thanks


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

He doesnt look too bad, I would say there is a good chance he will be fine.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

He looks like he should be ok, but a closer picture of the wound might help us judge better.


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

Good luck BRO!


----------



## Arowana (Jan 15, 2004)

Well the wound is real deep. I can see bones.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

We need more pictures to determine!!!


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

ouch, thats gotta hurt







keep a close eye on him and he should be okay.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

seperate, up the heat, and add some gold ole' salt and he'll do just fine. that wound doesn't look fatal.

Joe


----------



## Arowana (Jan 15, 2004)

Well i just put him to sleep today. It was still breathing but just laying on the ground. Would not move or anything. I figure better to put him out of his misery.


----------



## opufoor (Jan 31, 2004)

Thats just sad..


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

yup, that is sad... but if it were me, i would have let it be... cuz p's are very good in healing wounds.


----------



## mesx7828 (Mar 3, 2004)

I second that, I would just leave him be, p's have very strong healing abilities. Don't do man!


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

jovons said:


> yup, that is sad... but if it were me, i would have let it be... cuz p's are very good in healing wounds.


 You did see the post where he said it died, right?

I'm suprised, it didn't look *that* bad in the pic.

-PK


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

that is sad man , but if i were u i would of put , 1tbls of salt per 5 gallons , turned off the lights and put a towel over the front of the tank , and just left him in there for a week just like that , i bet he would of recovered, to late now, but for future occurences, thats what i think would be best to do


----------

